# Alternative to tarp covering?



## mol1jb (Jul 16, 2014)

Hey all,

I am currently covering next years wood stacks with tarp. I use 6 mil thickness clear sheet tarp. I like it cause it lets the sun through but it has deteriorated quite a bit after 6 months. I don't really have the option of building a shed at this time. Any suggestions of something that is low cost and effective? 

Thanks,


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jul 16, 2014)

I pick up a bunch of -THESE- when they go on sale for $3.99ea.


----------



## Charles1981 (Jul 17, 2014)

I personally would wait to top cover them until the threat of snow arrives, but that is debatable on end around here. I leave exposed once the snow melts, and then top cover when the snow arrives. 

So 
1) tarps
2) you can combine plywood with tarps on top to keep a nice flat surface that spans across your wood pile preventing snow accumulation that always tugs and pulls the tarp into odd positions.
3) Old metal roofing is a big favorite
4) some use roofing paper

The big problem is winter and snow drifts. This is where the wood shed comes into play. 2-3 feet of snow piled up against a wood pile and a tarp on top really retains moisture and humidity.


----------



## Gboutdoors (Jul 17, 2014)

Stop by your local lumberyard and ask if they will save some of the lumber covers for you. They hold up better than the blue tarps and should be free.

I use the covers off of Kleer trim board pallets. I also use the empty pallets to stack on. They are 20' long by 4' wide and very well made. Again the price is free so you can't beat that.

The covers are white on the outside and black on the inside. I just use them black side out it makes a neater looking stack and also heats it up from the sun.


----------



## mol1jb (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks Gboutdoors. I do wood working so that isn't a stretch. I'll have to call around.


----------



## Grisu (Jul 17, 2014)

Some people have reported to like those a lot: http://www.billboardtarps.com/ Apparently, they hold up much better than standard tarps. 
And just thinking about it, old pond and pool liners should be pretty sturdy and waterproof. Maybe a wanted ad on craigslist could help with that.


----------



## Tony D (Jul 17, 2014)

I use rubber roof membrane. I stopped by a roofing crew that was reroofing a local factory and asked if i could take some of the pieces they were tearing off. He said take all you want, so in the dumpster i went. Only thing I regret is not taking more. It will last forever.


----------



## wahoowad (Jul 17, 2014)

Call a few roofing companies that do roofs for commercial buildings. They rip off old rubber (actually epdm) roofing and lay down new sheets of it. They will have leftover new and old liner and often give it away rather than paying to throw it in a dump. I got a bunch this year and it is heavy and real nice. No more crappy tarps.


----------



## Fred Wright (Jul 18, 2014)

Yup, rubber roofing sheets are a good choice. Metal roofing works but make certain it's firmly secured. Steel sheets flying around in a windstorm can do some serious damage.


----------



## peakbagger (Jul 18, 2014)

Get some spare pallets, but them on top of the pile and cover the top with a tarp. It make a big difference as any moisture that collects under the tarp is separated from the wood and rapidly dries out.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Jul 19, 2014)

I love the rubber roofing. Which reminds me I need more.


----------



## osagebow (Jul 20, 2014)

Check CL for galvinized  roofing. I got enough to roof a 3 cord shed + 10 cords in the yard for 100 bucks. Almost got more at e scrapyard last week,but the guy had already hit the scales. Yard probably would 've sold them to me cheap, but I was in a hurry.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jul 21, 2014)

I use 6 mil black plastic 5ft. wide.  Staple it 1.5 ft down one side over and about 1.5 ft down the other side.  Works pretty good and lasts several(5-7) years even in direct sunlight.  A 10ftx100ft. roll is about $60, so not free.......


----------



## Kenster (Aug 12, 2014)

Just don't completely cover the wood with a tarp.  You need lots of air and sun to season the wood properly.  I never cover my stacks.  I keep about three days worth of wood on our big covered front porch.  Any wood brought up wet on the surface from rain will easily dry before I bring it into the house.  If you're worried about snow, lay something more rigid across the top of the stacks, like metal roofing material of some sort.


----------



## nrford (Aug 12, 2014)

Kenster said:


> Just don't completely cover the wood with a tarp.  You need lots of air and sun to season the wood properly.  I never cover my stacks.  I keep about three days worth of wood on our big covered front porch.  Any wood brought up wet on the surface from rain will easily dry before I bring it into the house.  If you're worried about snow, lay something more rigid across the top of the stacks, like metal roofing material of some sort.



You don't need to worry about 100"+ of snow either!


----------



## Kenster (Aug 12, 2014)

nrford said:


> You don't need to worry about 100"+ of snow either!



True dat!   How about leaving it uncovered until the snows come?


----------



## paul bunion (Aug 12, 2014)

nrford said:


> You don't need to worry about 100"+ of snow either!


True,  snow when it is snow has very, very little effect on wood.  When water is frozen it doesn't move too easily.  Rain on the other hand gets soaked up by wood instantly.


----------



## Ricky8443 (Aug 12, 2014)

Rolls of 1,000 feet of clear shrink wrap, 20 inches wide, only $20. Clear, water proof, unobtrusive, flexible, customizable for the top of any stack, and cheap. Better than a tarp imo.


----------



## nrford (Aug 13, 2014)

Kenster said:


> True dat!   How about leaving it uncovered until the snows come?


I leave piles uncovered first year, and top cover only after that. I keep three yrs, ahead.


----------

